# A Tale of Three Wives



## the iceman (Mar 19, 2009)

*Three men married wives from different states. 


The first man married a woman from Michigan . He told her that she was to do the dishes and house cleaning. It took a couple of days, but on the third day, he came home to see a clean house and dishes washed and put away. 


The second man married a woman from Missouri. He gave his wife orders that she was to do all the cleaning, dishes and the cooking. The first day he didn't see any results, but the next day he saw it was better. By the third day, he saw his house was clean, the dishes were done and there was a huge dinner on the table.



The third man married a girl from Arkansas. He ordered her to keep the house cleaned, dishes washed, lawn mowed, laundry washed, and hot meals on the table for every meal. He said the first day he didn't see anything, the second day he didn't see anything but by the third day, some of the swelling had gone down and he could see a little out of his left eye, and his arm was healed enough that he could fix himself a sandwich and load the dishwasher.*


----------



## harrylips (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't know what is funnier...the punchline to the joke or the part about Michigan wife cleaning....


----------



## smokestars (Apr 13, 2009)

How very true, yep, sad but true, God Bless Arkansas! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don


----------

